
My interview with Google is tomorrow, any advice? - berserkpi
It will be a technical interview, by the way.
======
255martyn
Don't worry about it. Hard advice I know, but google is just as desperate as
everyone else for quality candidates. Get some sleep, drink some coffee before
your interview, and just talk through the problems as you get to them. If this
is your first interview it's likely a phone interview. They usually last about
an hour, and they just want to make sure you can think through a problem.

Also, regardless of whether it works or not, don't let it affect you. I know
some really brilliant people who couldn't get into google, but are masterful
coders.

~~~
berserkpi
I really appreciate your words! I'll do my best. They ask me to use hangout
for the interview.

So I'll let you know...

~~~
hardik988
Hey there! How was your interview?

~~~
berserkpi
Thanks for asking.

It was ok, but I made a couple of silly mistakes about CSS questions.

I'm a little worried about the outcome.

------
dancryer
I went through a technical interview with Google a few months ago (the first
stage phone screening).

The best tip I can give you is to expect some relatively basic CompSci
questions, but ones that might catch you off guard if you're not from a
CompSci background. Examples being things like finding a value in an ordered
list when you don't have direct access to the data set (just a method call to
get one item by its index), and don't know how big it is.

Try not to go for the easiest answer (like incrementally pulling every item in
the dataset until you get the one you want) first, try to solve the problem
the "right way" - even if it takes a bit longer.

Other than that, relax - Interviews are for both the employer and the
candidate, it's not an interrogation.

Good luck! :D

------
anayini
Regardless of how talented you are, the coding interview is flawed. That is,
even if you are great, if you mess up an interview you likely won't get the
job. This isn't to discourage though, just know that if you don't get in it
DOES NOT mean that you aren't talented. It means you had a bad day and you
should try again soon.

------
godbolev
Eat breakfast and be calm and collected. Don't stress.

Check out Steve Yegge's blog post about interviews if you haven't already:
[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2008/03/get-that-job-
at-g...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com.au/2008/03/get-that-job-at-
google.html)

~~~
berserkpi
Steve is a genius... thanks for this, it helped me at many levels.

------
spuiszis
Even though it is a technical interview, confidence is always key. Visualize
yourself succeeding and believe in yourself. I would stick to your guns and
just do what you know best.

"Go confidently in the direction of your dreams. Live the life you've
imagined." ― Henry David Thoreau

------
kvnlw
Say what you're thinking, so they can follow your thought process. Most
interviewers won't fault you for giving a suboptimal or even incorrect
solution, as long as you recognize it and continue working towards a better
solution.

------
404error
Eat breakfast.

------
codeonfire
Consider starting a start-up if you are at all interested in executing on your
own ideas. If you are able to get a job at Google, you should be able to
execute on a good idea. 20% time is a minuscule investment in your ideas for a
company that is investing $300 million in start-ups.

